# Keeping warm in a bug.



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

How about a ceramic heater on the tunnel under the dash with a fan blowing through it to warm the foot well? No need to duct it or to heat cold air, just recirculate the cabin air. Fresh air will get in via the screen vents anyway.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

if you can afford the battery drain, there are under seat fans and heaters available aftermarket for aircooled bugs which ought to be readily adaptable. 

Mostly everyone that I see in your position uses a water storage tank, a small pump and an electric water heater element driven from the traction pack.


----------



## corbin (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll just reference my blog posts 
http://www.corbinstreehouse.com/blog/2010/11/plug-bug-electric-ceramic-heater/

corbin


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

now that i know you're doing an aircooled bug, you will need to pay attention to the area behind the dash. lot of people buy a plastic blocking deelie, but the truly warm people make theirs so it seals perfectly.


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

piotrsko said:


> lot of people buy a plastic blocking deelie, but the truly warm people make theirs so it seals perfectly.


Technical term, eh? hahah.

Could to elaborate at all? I don't 100% follow. I suspect you are talking about the plastic 'wire/fuse/connection cover thinger-ma-bob' ...?


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

yeah that is the exact technical term (actually wiring loom cover, but,,,,,)

Guessing it isn't a super bug, and you may or may not have all the ducting and plastic parts and defrost fan box with the cable actuators. the paper ducts next to the hood hinges that carry defrost hot air from the J-boxes are probably toast, too.

all the holes in the dash will leak cold and the loom cover tends to prevent that. Ergo better fit on cover, less cold intrusion. a really good set of trunk lid seals help too and surprisingly, new door and window seals (keeps the hot in).


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2011)

Stock heat tubes are fine for ducting the heat to the cabin. I'd make use of them. That way you keep your tootsies warm and your window defrosted. The VW is a well sealed vehicle if you have new or excellent condition rubber. It's not that much to put in new rubber. Easy enough to do yourself. The wire loom cover should be one that will if you can seal out the drafts from the front trunk area if your front trunk seal is not good. I'd recommend that you replace that seal. I have driven Beetles with bad seals and they get cold and drafty on cold winter days. The stock heater on a beetle is actually quite good but it takes a bit to heat up. I have had the heater drive me to open windows in the middle of winter. Heaters are usually crappy if things are not sealed properly. No different than any other vehicle. I love the simplicity of the VW. It is an excellent design. It was designed for foul weather. Hell if the body and door seals are working properly the damn things float for ever. Also as long as you don't have open holes in the pan or lower body. The VW is a marvel of technology. Find another like it today. Well built too. 

Pete


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Recirculating the air is a great way to make the air warmer and warmer... It is also a great way to make it more and more moist and exacerbate foggy window problems.

An idea I had was to have the warm air blow into one of the heat ducts on the bug, and blow out of the other duct. A heat exchanger could then warm the incoming air with the already warmed exiting air.

I haven't decided how to do my heat exchanger yet. It could be as simple as a smaller intake air tube inside of a larger output air tube.


----------

